# Recommendations for 65"+ LCD for Gaming and TV?



## Cyberfloatie (Jun 1, 2011)

It's nearly 2014 and I am still playing on a 32" SD CRT. With my Xbox One arriving this month it's finally time to upgrade.

I came here today to get suggestions for a decent 65"+ LCD. It will go in our living room which is not even remotely light controlled and be used by the whole family, mostly for TV. 

I will use it primarily for gaming so low input lag is really important, but so is picture quality. And price. 

Movie watching is done downstairs on our projector so that really isn't a consideration.

Sure would appreciate your thoughts on what I should be looking at.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Take a look at the input lag database. :T That should help you some. I think it may be tough though cause once you start going this large, lag becomes an issue from what I've gathered.


----------



## Cyberfloatie (Jun 1, 2011)

That's a great link! Another one I found since I posted is here: http://www.displaylag.com/display-database/

I'm second guessing my LCD choice... Pretty much all of the games that my kids and I play have elements that are constantly on the screen and so burn-in is something that I fear. However, a number of articles and more than a few posts on this site talk about breaking in a plasma by using slide shows or blank white screens for the first 150-200 hours. After doing that the risk of burn-in is minimal.

Any thoughts? Are there any hardcore gamers on here using plasma displays?

My current leanings are the Samsung UN65F7100 and the Panasonic P65S60... both are great screens but from a budget perspective the Panasonic plasma is pretty compelling. If burn-in is a manageable issue.


----------



## bokeh (Nov 13, 2013)

The local microsoft store is demo'ing the XBOne on the 75"-inch Samsung UN75F7100, and it looked really good. I think the next level down for Samsung's 75-inch UN75F6400 could have similar performance at a better value by saving around $1k...the performance difference is likely negligible.


----------



## listenloud83 (Oct 18, 2013)

Cyberfloatie said:


> That's a great link! Another one I found since I posted is here: http://www.displaylag.com/display-database/
> 
> I'm second guessing my LCD choice... Pretty much all of the games that my kids and I play have elements that are constantly on the screen and so burn-in is something that I fear. However, a number of articles and more than a few posts on this site talk about breaking in a plasma by using slide shows or blank white screens for the first 150-200 hours. After doing that the risk of burn-in is minimal.
> 
> ...


I have had many long nights of "Call of Duty" on my LG plasma, and haven't had any problems with burn in of the HUD or other stationary objects.

I also fell asleep with Netflix paused on the screen for 6 hours, but , thank God, no burn in. It had me worried though...


----------



## Cyberfloatie (Jun 1, 2011)

listenloud83 said:


> I have had many long nights of "Call of Duty" on my LG plasma, and haven't had any problems with burn in of the HUD or other stationary objects.
> 
> I also fell asleep with Netflix paused on the screen for 6 hours, but , thank God, no burn in. It had me worried though...


Did you do any kind of "break-in" when you first got it?


----------



## listenloud83 (Oct 18, 2013)

Cyberfloatie said:


> Did you do any kind of "break-in" when you first got it?


I didn't personally, but I bought it as a Sam's Club display, so I'm sure it had hundreds of hours on it. I've had it for 2 years with zero issues.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I do not recommend a plasma tv for gaming under any cercomstances, image retention and burn in are still issues. I have a Panasonic ST60 and even after doing the proper break in it's just too risky.


----------



## Cyberfloatie (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, I've gone and done it! Yesterday I picked up a Sony KDL-70R550A from my local Best Buy. It wasn't my first choice but the Sharp LC70LE650U I really wanted wasn't available in-store and since I was paying with a mix of cash, BB gift cards and mall gift cards I was limited to what they had.

The kids and I got it setup last night and initial first impressions were overall pretty positive. As noted above, I was upgrading from a 32" CRT so honestly, it doesn't take much to blow that out of the water. Also, since it's my first HDTV flat screen, I don't really have anything to compare it to. 

The primary use for this screen will be TV and gaming, but since it came with 4 pairs of passive 3D glasses we decided to try that out first. We fired up Tron: Legacy and watched the chapters where Sam Flynn first arrives on the grid and is sent to the games and then is subsequently rescued by Quorra. In a word: Awesome! I've always poo-poo'd 3D on small screens and maintained that, at least at home, it's just a gimmick. Well, on a 70" screen at roughly 10 feet away the experience is actually pretty good. We'll see how I feel about it after watching a few more titles and the novelty wears off but first impressions are good.

After the kids went to bed my wife and I watched some Netflix and then put in Star Trek: Into Darkness. While I have it in 3D as well we elected to watch it in 2D just to get a feel for the TV. Overall I was pretty impressed. We're used to watching movies on a 137" projection screen and while this did not compare to that, it was really quite good. The black levels are okay and I didn't notice any significant crushing in the shadows. (I should mention that we were using the out-of-box defaults. I haven't tweaked anything yet.) There's not a lot of vibrant colors in Star Trek but skin tones seemed accurate. The audio quality is definitely lacking compared to our 5.1 setup in the basement, but that's not really unexpected from rear facing speakers.

A common complaint I've seen elsewhere with this model is that it's plagued with clouding and flashlighting. I noticed on dark transitions that there is some amount of that but not very significant. I had to look hard to see it and even then it was fleeting at best. The common consensus seems to be that clouding and flashlighting are to be expected on all but the best edge-lit screens so I'm not gonna be too picky.

Anyway, hopefully tonight I will be able to hook up the Xbox One and have a go at some gaming and see how it holds up on a marathon session of BF4.


----------



## bokeh (Nov 13, 2013)

I would have recommended the LG OLED 65" 9600...you'd be in PQ heaven and not need another tv for 10+ years.


----------

